# Bad Experience Rescuing



## dallas (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a horrible experience rescuing and I am suffering from it emotionally everyday. I rescued from a shelter for the first time. the dog clearly suffered from low self esteem but I was able to build her confidence. What I couldn't do anything about was the fence jumping, window smashing through, crate destruction and messing in the car if I took her anywhere. It was too much for me to handle and despite repeated attempts to get the shelter involved, I wound up having to return her. 
It devastated me. I can't imagine what it did to her. Now I feel that I cannot take a chance on rescuing again. I am terrified that this will happen again. My dog needs a companion and I would like an older dog. I am just frozen with fear. Like she once was. 
My only consolation is that I sent her back25 pounds heavier and obedience trained. Perhaps she had better luck with another family.

thank you all for your kind words. I did use a rescue group before as suggested but the group here in AZ won't place two females together. they say they fight.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

You did everything you could to give the dog a chance and like you said at least you sent her back 25 lbs heaver and obedience trained.

Take a look at the other thread in here about all the people and their rescue stories there are more good than bad.

I think you should take another chance and this time maybe adopt a dog that is not known to have issues that will make it hard on you and doggie and maybe spend more time evaluating the dog before choosing one?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Try adopting from a rescue group rather than a shelter. Shelter staff (esp at public shelters) are often overworked and underpayed. Some shelters just don't have the resource to provide adopters with anything but basic advice at the time of adoption. A private rescue group, though usually staffed by volunteers, will often have fostered the dog in a home and may be more likely to better match you with a potential new dog. I know I've provided a LOT of post adoption support to adopters, whether it's going to their home and helping/seeing what's going on or just talking on the phone/via email.

Don't let one bad experience sway you from adopting...sometimes an adoption just isn't a match. Sometimes a dog has more issues than you thought once you take it out of a kennel environment.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

What lovemygreys said. And if you're going to blame anyone, blame the previous owners/breeder. It's not your fault or the shelters fault for the way the dog came to you.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Dallas:

From the tone of your message, I take it that you were adopting this dog - rather then fostering it.

So let me say up front that you should be applauded for trying your best. Please don't give up. 

All the shelters that I have worked do some form of basic behaviorial evaluation of their dogs before they are put up for adoption or sent for fostering. However keep in mind that every potential behavioral issue cannot always be determined during such a basic evaluation. 

Primarily what they are looking for in that basic evaluation is evidence of "fighting dog training" or dog-on-human aggression, because obviously those two behaviors make an animal dangerous to have around. 

A dog with behavioral problems that you describe would be a good candidate for fostering and working with a behaviorist to mitigate those behaviors before going out for adoption. Unfortunately, there are never enough potential foster homes to do that for every dog. 

Adopting a dog or a puppy from a shelter _does _require a different mindset from purchasing a puppy, even purchasing from a responsible breeder. 

Some shelters have a behaviorist on call who can help new owners with problems they might have such as you describe. You might suggest to your shelter that they try to establish something along those lines.


----------

